# 2ww - 12dpo after 2 fresh embro transfer



## kittenbaby (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi everyone. 

I am currently on my 2ww along with you ladies. I had my second fresh cycle and transferred 2 embryos (one 10 cell and one 8 cell - 3 day transfer) I am currently 12 dpo and got a BFN this morning on a FR. I am devasted as most people seem to have a BFP by now. 

what do you guys think? I started yesterday with cramps and the odd twinge which felt like it was around my ovarys and the odd one on the left hand side of my back. Is that what implantation feels like? also got sore boobs (but did with my last 2 failed transfers so not reading too much into that) I havent really had any other symptoms. My CM was very clear, is now a little creamy. 
Or can the cyclogest give you all these symptoms?

I just thought with transfering 2, if i was pregnant it would show early. Im so confused and down today. 

This is the 3rd transfer why isnt it working! so fed up, would love to hear what you ladies think / any advice. 

Thanks xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Everyone is different I am afraid and for some there BFP will show this early and some it won't.  Am I right in thinking you are 9 days past ET?  So you still have a few more days to go until OTD.

I tested BFP 12 days past ET, so I think that you will just have to wait a bit longer.  Remember to that not all embryo's implant at the same time, so some will produce HCG sooner then others.

Good luck

x


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

Hi kittenbaby, im in same boat as you I had two 8cell embryos transfered on 10th june (day3) so I am also 9dp3dt. I still think this is too early to test I have got my beta test on tues 21st but wont get results til 23rd and im so scared it wont have worked  but stacey is right all embryos implant at different times in each person and also give off different quantity of hcg, so I wouldnt be getting down yet if I was you. They are lots of people that dont see a positive til 14dp3dt....when is ya OTD? Im sure we will both get a big fat BFP next week 

Lucy xx


----------



## kittenbaby (Aug 21, 2010)

HI thanks for getting back to me. I know deep down your both right its just hard to think positive when all you see is that one pink line. 

Lucy when you say you've got beta what do you mean? I've just been told to test on Thu and let them know. HOpe your right about the bfp   were on exactly the same day then! I also had transfer on 10th. You had any signs? 

Yeah stacey I'm 9dp transfer. But everyone seems to get positive so much earlier. 

DOn't know if I'm reading into things too much but I've had terrible runs tonight and read that can be a sign. Hope so.


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

My hospital test 2weeks from when the egg was fertilised so my test day is 21st but I have to go to my gp and have an hcg beta test which is a blood test to chech hcg in ya blood, far more accurate then a hpt. Only prob is wont get the result til thursday  so lets hope thursday is a lucky day for us both  xx


----------



## kittenbaby (Aug 21, 2010)

can anyone just go to the gp and ask for a beta? as my hospital (i go to liverpool womens) just tell you to take a HPT. I did another one this morning - another BFN   really thought i might have got a positive as had a tiny tiny bit of brown in my cm yesterday which I assumed was old blood and hopefully from implantation. If i did implant on sat (18th) when i had cramps when would that show on a hpt? x


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

Hi kittenbaby, my gp did my beta test today, but also done a hpt that my hospital gave me and it was negative, when I called and spoke to my clinic they told me to stop all meds, they only want the beta result to make sure its not eptopic or chemical pregnancy, but most clinics dont request this test to b done. What otd date did your clinic give u as mine say ,14days from fertilisation (11dp3dt) but I would still hold out hope til your official otd xxx


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

Forgot to ask what hpt your using as the first response, early result ones are the most accurate. Good luck  hope u get your bfp xx


----------



## kittenbaby (Aug 21, 2010)

im so sorry to hear that lucy   My OTD is thu that will be 13dp3dt. im 11dp today and just been googling and seen alot of women getting BFP at 15dpo...but they havent done ivf. could i still get a bfp at 15 dpo or is it different for us? 
yeah ive used the FR ones all along and not a hint of a line


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

Anything is possible  xx


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

Oh I have also read that hcg wont get to your urine til around 4 days after implantation so if u think that was saturday in theory it wouldnt show til wed/thursday this week xxx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

girls i tested 2 days before otd and it was bfn then tested the next day and it was bfp so really can change over nite..

i no its easier said than done but try not to test until ur meant to cos it can save alot of heartache

good luck

   

Jenna xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

I didnt get BFP until 15 days past EC with a first response (clearblue, predictor, boots own still said BFN) even tho i had a blood test and my hcg was 109!

The nurse at my clinic said that sometimes the hpts arent very sensitive and also depends how concentrated the urine is iykwim

Em


----------



## kittenbaby (Aug 21, 2010)

thanks girls that's give me a glimmer of hope! I thought I had one test left which I was going to do this morning but I didn't have one. So not tested today, will buy some later for otd tomorrow. 

did any of you girls feel implantation? As I say sat I had cramps and thought that could have been it and would make sense I wouldn't get bfp till today or 2moro.....but think I'm prob just clinging on to something that I'm reading too much into.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

I had what i think were implantation pains 11 days past EC, but of course it takes several days for the hcg to be produced hence my bfns until day 15!

HTH

 for OTD tomorrow

Em


----------



## kittenbaby (Aug 21, 2010)

OH em i hope im the same as you!! as my cramps were 11 days past EC too!!!       

Will let you know how i get on tomorrow xx


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

Good luck with testing today kittenbaby xx


----------



## kittenbaby (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks but it was a bfn as expected. I'm devastated. Just don't understand why It's failed for a 3rd time. The statistics I was given by the hospital show frozen transfers have a lower success rate so I feel like It's all over for me now. 
Good luck to you all x


----------

